# Iomega Network Drive Reformatting



## croks (Jul 19, 2005)

I've bought a Iomega 160GB High-Speed Ethernet Network Hard Drive, and was disappointed to discover that it apparently can't be reformatted in Mac OS Extended format. The Iomega support says the drives are ext2 and can't be reformatted to HFS+, or at least not that they know of. This means I can't create a synched backup mirror, due to the filename limitations.

Any idea of how the drive could be reformatted hacking into ext2?

http://www.iomega.com/direct/products/detail.jsp?current_tab=0&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=17981417&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=26891315&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=26890319&bmUID=1121549273435#prod-info-nav

Thanks for your help,

robert


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 19, 2005)

Apparently, there isn't a way... those NAS devices run tiny, little fileserver software (usually Windows XP Embedded with FAT32 format, but sometimes Linux with ext2 format), and usually does not include support for HFS+ drives.  It may or may not, but you'd have to access the embedded file server software to find out and format that way, is my guess, if Iomega doesn't provide a way to do it.

Here's a thread covering the topic:
http://forums.macosxhints.com/showthread.php?t=40877

According to that thread, a tech at Iomega said it was possible to format NAS devices with HFS+ format... you might wanna give Iomega tech support a call if time and money permits.


----------



## croks (Jul 19, 2005)

I did contact Iomega's tech support, and after a bit of thinking they said it couldn't be done. They also said it was using ext2.

As for the thread you pointed me to, I'm afraid I've been there already, and even posted on it.

I guess I'll just have to start using backup apps that don't simply sync (my preferred option).


----------

